# Just thinking



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I said today, shadow won’t live for ever 

No said Albert he may live longer than us 

I was thinking we may take some holidays not in the motorhome

Some where joints are not paramount 

But we won’t leave him 

So we take him, a hound from hell , he has no idea 

He’s on borrowed time


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Much as we love our dogs, Sandra, we, too, dream of dog free holidays sometimes. The kind of holiday where you can stay out all day (and night if you want!) without worrying about the dog.


Trouble is I hate airports and airplanes and long haul flights with a passion. That just leaves places within easy reach so might as well go in the van. Hotels are often a disappointment. I had a client, once, who was a wealthy business man. He wanted me to solve his dog's travel issues as they went away a lot in their caravan. We chatted about the camping lifestyle and he told me he had stayed in all the top hotels around the world but still preferred his caravan 


Friends of ours who used to camp a lot, albeit in a VW without a pop top (!), now go on coach holidays and love them. Do any of them take dogs do you think?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d love some city breaks 

I’d stay right in the centre 

With the MH is always outside 

And the hound has to be walked 

And joints are poor 

But, I’d never leave him, well I would with family if I could trust they would remember he’s not friendly to strangers

The gate needs to be locked 

Track record on the gate isn’t that good 

Sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bring him here then Aldra, our dog numbers have trimmed down. We only have one Whippet, one Pug and a Jack Russell.

He would be happy here and get a good daily walk. :wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My friend thinks the same as you, Sandra. They go to cities they have never visited before for the same reasons as you. They are thinking of getting another dog and have decided that, if they do, it will have to go into kennels for short stays while they enjoy their new hobby. I suggested that. if they do not like the idea of boarding kennels, that they use a "home boarding" service. There are people, out there, who board dogs in their own homes. I used to do it myself when my daughter was small and had a "regular" with two German Shepherds who stayed with me during the week, while their owner worked away, and went home, to her, at weekends. If you could find someone to take on Shadow, as I used to, then you would be free to enjoy some trips to cities etc.




Another alternative would be to have a house sitter from a pet sitting service. I have dipped my toe into this, house/pet sitting, field but was horrified at some of the conditions that people kept their pets in. I just wanted to pick them up and take them home with me when the contract was up. I am sure there are more reputable companies out there who would come in and look after Shadow while you had a nice trip.


Just food for thought....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> Bring him here then Aldra, our dog numbers have trimmed down. We only have one Whippet, one Pug and a Jack Russell.
> 
> He would be happy here and get a good daily walk. :wink2:


Wish I lived near you Jim :frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn’t leave him with anyone

For one he eats chicken and rice , freshly cooked 
He hasn’t got that much bowel left 

But he’s looking good and managing 

For two he really is a hound from hell

A gentle giant until he’s not 

Why he’s not we’ve never managed to understand 

But 8 stone of none friendly dog 

We wish on no one 

You my heathcliffe , well despite the lonely moor, I’ll always be in love with 


Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We have been contemplating getting a dog for 2 years but being wardens we did not feel it was fair on a dog to be either shut up in the van, tethered up or caged whilst we worked. So we decided that once we move onto the caravan site, we would get one, a Border Terrier.

But since we have housesat at 2 locations, both with dogs and our daughters who also have a dog, we have realised that they are too tying and perhaps like having a child again.

Just last night we were outside at 11pm trying to entice the dog out from under the decking which has very little headroom, but the dog managed to get under it and the house !
The dog (a corgi - Collie cross) is quite eccentric. He hates having his lead put on and hates the word "Walkies" yet when on it, walking, he loves it. Moulting is another problem.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We have wanted a dog for over two years, a Border Terrier, but with wardening it was just not fair on the dog. We only had a pitch with no fenced off area so it would have to be either tethered up or caged, and we were not having that.

Having now looked after a dog at each house sit we have decided against it. We like our days - weekends and weeks away without the van sometimes. 

Only last night we were outside at 11pm trying to persuade him to come out from under the decking. He had found a small entry hole and in he went. It would be bad enough if he was our dog but belonging to someone else made it even worse. Finally we got him out at 11.35pm
He is a Corgi - Collie cross so low to the floor. A lovely dog but eccentric !!
Hates the word Walkies and hates having his lead on, but once walking with it on, 
he loves it !

No, no dog for us now, we like our freedom too much and do not want that day to come when it has to go to the great Kennel Club in the sky. I am a real big softie deep down.

We are house sitting in the UK when we get back in Aylesbury with two dogs, so I am sure we will have had our fill by then.

Dont get me wrong, I love dogs but weighing it up, best if we do not get one.

Dog Lover Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It largely depends on what breed of dog you select. We are both experienced with dogs but I could give you a long list of breeds that we would never consider. Especially as age takes its toll.

We have had 4 dogs taken from us before their time in the past 5 years. It is very hard at first but now we look back on them with fondness. They are not forgotten, we will bring up a story of one of them when something jogs our memory on a walk. Such as Dash, the Ice skating Whippet. He would have loved this hard Winter with lots of iced over puddles to skate on with his tail going like the clappers. 

Depriving a dog of a good loving home is a cop out, go on, fill yer boots. :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve had GS for years 

But I’ve never had the hound from Hell

His guts fell out, how he survived il never know 

But we manage by cooking him chicken and brown rice with veg 

He’s 8 stone so obviously thriving 

But he isn’t that good with people anymore 

He’s over protective , anxious and we can’t sort that out 

He’s a nightmare in the M H and the car now 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am tailoring our next dog to be a low impact one. It will be a small breed. Some small breeds are capable of being taken as hand luggage when travelling by air. This gives us more options.
Because I like to undertake doggy activities like agility, obedience, scent work etc I would prefer the dog to be able to move fairly well so one of the really tiny ones or brachycephalic (shortened noses) breeds would not do.
I have come up with three that come closest to suiting our needs. The Lancashire Heeler, Corgi and Swedish Vallhund. They are all Pastoral breeds which mean that they are herders of some sort. This makes them like collies but not like collies if you know what I mean!  I also like Papillons but am worried about their fragility.


----------

